# Does anyone have a tortoise? esp a baby!



## poiuytrewq (13 May 2013)

For many many years I've wanted a tortoise but firstly they were difficult to find and then quite expensive. I admit I also thought that the tiny little things you see in reptile centres were some kind of faddy new breed. After more research and talking to a guy in the shops I understand they are babies that will be able to go in the garden and will grow into a "proper" tortoise! (Yes I know duh!) 
I'd love some more advice though- the nitty gritty bits that people don't consider before buying a pet and the bits that should be obvious so are not mentioned in care sheets! 
Any pro's on here?


----------



## mulledwhine (13 May 2013)

My sister recently got a baby tortoise, and the one thing that stood out is that is has to have cuttlefish ( the ones budgies get). That is the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## jrp204 (13 May 2013)

My sister and BIL have about 40! From 2 yrs upwards. They will not hibernate until they are 3 i think, so will obviously need somewhere to live during the winter, a greenhouse works well. They keep their babies in a run and bring them in at night.


----------



## heebiejeebies (13 May 2013)

If you're on Facebook this group is fab: https://www.facebook.com/groups/227063067352374/


----------



## poiuytrewq (13 May 2013)

Oh I am on FB yes, thanks I had tried to see if there was a group but failed to find one. 
Thanks for the other tips also. I'd not heard of cuttlefish!


----------



## sonjafoers (13 May 2013)

Ok this could get lengthy  but I'll give you my experience of having 2 horsfields - it may give you a different view to some of the replies you will get.

My husband bought me a horsfield tortoise for Xmas a few years ago because like you I'd always wanted one but I'd done some research and decided not to (obviously he missed that bit!). He came with a vivarium type set up which was mainly wood with a glass front and had wood chip type bedding but after getting him I did a lot more research and realised this wasn't right for him. I wanted him to live as naturally as possible so I changed his bedding to a soil/sand mix, got him a mate and put them in the garden when the weather was right. 

Straight away it was clear that they weren't happy in the vivarium, they would dig constantly at the corners and they were hardly eating. I grew all the correct plants in the garden for them but they'd both been brought up on the pellets you can buy and refused to eat anything but them, although they really aren't good for them. 

We then decided to keep them outside as they were much happier when out and it has taken 3 years, various attempts and LOTS of money at getting their 'house' right as I didn't want a greenhouse in the garden. We lastly tried a coldframe but the condensation was terrible at times and as they cannot tolerate a damp environment it had to go. Finally we have had a builder build a tank for them which is double glazed so eradicates the condensation issue & it has a greenhouse heater in which I use on colder days. They also have a very deep soil/sand mix so they can happily burrow and a door which they can get out of so they are basically free range! It cost over £800 for the tank but they do seem very happy in it so it's been worth it.

When I last took them to the vet to have their beaks trimmed I discussed the feeding issues they have because they simply wouldn't eat what they are 'supposed' to. He told me that as long as I'm growing what they would naturally eat in the wild I should stop worrying and let them get on with it and it does now seem that they are living very naturally that they are picking at some of the plants and the vet confirms they are a healthy enough weight. I buy a special tortoise seed mix online so I know I'm growing the correct plants even if they don't appreciate it!

They have caused me a lot of stress over the years and it's been a huge relief to finally see them happy so I would seriously consider the lifestyle you are going to give yours before buying one. Take into account how much outside time you can give bearing in mind they dig & climb etc and research the breed to see how much damp or cold they can tolerate. A tortoise table is a good idea but you will need plenty of space indoors for this. Also research hibernation and be sure that when yours is old enough you can hibernate him properly. After a few years of failed attempts I now do mine in the fridge which works well but I didn't hibernate them this winter due to the very poor summer we had - they must be in excellent health before you hibernate.

Please don't let me put you off because I love mine but do your research well and think carefully before buying one as getting things right for them can take a bit of time and money.


----------



## poiuytrewq (13 May 2013)

Thank you! This is the sort of thing I want to know! 
Its like seeing a cute puppy where as in reality you end up with a smelly house, hair everywhere and a ruined garden  the bits the books miss out!
Appreciated.


----------



## joeanne (14 May 2013)

Be very careful of buying imported babies that are mass farmed.
If you really are set on getting a tort, do your homework (lots of good breeders and keepers on www.rfuk.co.uk) and buy a british captive bred baby of a good size.


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 May 2013)

We have a Hermanns (male) at least 50 years old possibly more#


----------



## Karran (15 May 2013)

I have a 4 year old Spur Thigh. 
I've not had some of the drama's that sonjafoers  has had, but mine is in a tortoise table, that he has rapidly outgrown but I'm putting off buying a larger enclosure as we're in the midst of decorating!
I don't know if anyone else has the same problem with lamps but I find them all ridiculously short lived. I was paying 70 quid for a combo heat/uvB lamp that lasted a couple of months before dying, now I've switched to two separate lamps but even that is costing me a fair bit.

He is remarkably active and grumpy from what I was expecting (even with research) and he actually sprints across the room to bite feet.
I spend a lot of money on plants for him - naturescape and the tortoisetable are good sites to either purchase plants or check that what you have is edible.
Mine hates cuttlefish even grated on his feed.

He lives in a pen with a kinda soil mix but I'm not keen on that as he always seems to have encrusted mud on his feet and shell, but i'm not sure how much of that is where he just needs a bigger pen.

He loves climbing so need tunnels and things to clamber about safely.
Mine gets hibernated under the stairs with an aquarium thermometer to buzz an alarm if it gets too low/warm and I weigh him in his sleep once a fortnight or so to check he's not lost too much weight.

Spur thighs, horsefields and hermanns seem to be the most common for beginners but check the latin name, my friend wanted a spur thigh and ended up with an african Spur thigh which is amongst the largest species!


----------

